

Is the global economy melt-down the USA's fault? - modoc

I've been reading about all the world-wide markets taking a nose-dive and I'm wondering:<p>Is this all fall-out from our (USA's) sub-prime/credit collapse, or were these other countries also making the same mistakes?<p>Did we tank not only our economy but the whole world's?  Or did everyone shoot themselves in the foot at the same time?
======
smoody
Search for articles about the collapse of Iceland's financial markets for a
partial answer to your question.

